# Icelandic and Swedish Fish (fisk)



## Tyson (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm hoping there are some Icelandic or Swedish cubers that can help me. I'm trying to get Surströmming (I live in the United States) and was wondering if anyone knew how I could get some? I would also be interested in obtaining hákarl, which I think might be easier since the contents wouldn't be under pressure. I'd imagine rakfisk might not be too bad...

If anyone can help me with this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EVH (Mar 1, 2011)

You can get swedishfish from amazon.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 1, 2011)

I found Surströmming at my local Ikea a while back, but I can't find it on their website. If you have an Ikea close by, you should definitely check there.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2011)

This sounds like it will be an excellent story. Please let us know how it goes


----------



## coinman (Mar 1, 2011)

I will sure se if i can get you some Surströmming. It's not found everywhere in sweden all the time sins its mainly eaten in the Surströmming season. The prime this year will be august 18, but i think it's still sold somewhere of season. I also live close to a IKEA but I think IKEA only sell swedish specialties like surströmming and Swedish meatballs abroad. 

I don't eat it my self, it stinks!  But it's considered a delicacy by people who likes it. It's also more commonly eaten in northern Sweden.

When will you need it?


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2011)

There's some quality Icelandic fish.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 1, 2011)

coinman said:


> I will sure se if i can get you some Surströmming. It's not found everywhere in sweden all the time sins its mainly eaten in the Surströmming season. The prime this year will be august 18, but i think it's still sold somewhere of season. I also live close to a IKEA but I think IKEA only sell swedish specialties like surströmming and Swedish meatballs abroad.
> 
> I don't eat it my self, it stinks!  But it's considered a delicacy by people who likes it. It's also more commonly eaten in northern Sweden.
> 
> When will you need it?


 
I will need it around April 17: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VidarOpen2011

I'll go check out IKEA. But Lars Petrus said he thought it was impossible to get here... in other news, my Icelandic former co-worker found me hakarl!

http://nammi.is/putrified-shark-meat-100-gr-p-275.html


----------



## coinman (Mar 1, 2011)

If you want to learn more about, I have found the perfect site on surströmming (fermented herring)!  www.surstromming.se


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 1, 2011)

Carl Fisk standing by....
can confirm that Ikea carries Surstromming sometimes.....thought i remembered the Ikea near the Mall of America had it


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 1, 2011)

Tyson, as you are unexperienced, if you get surströmming, I really recomend you to open the can outdoors


----------



## Olji (Mar 1, 2011)

preferably in a bucket of water too, so the water inside dont spray all over you :3
and also, get ready something new in your experience of smell xD


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 1, 2011)

A funny cooking show on Danish television made a program that included this nasty dish. The theme for the program was Food Grand Prix inspired by the Eurovision Song Contest (also known as Melodi Grand Prix in Denmark)

Get the 2nd episode, 2:10 23/2 2010 of "Spise med Price"

http://www.dr.dk/Podcast/video.htm

They open the can at 15:00.

There is another weird Swedish dish at 6:50, "Korv med mos och reksalad"


----------



## Shack (Mar 1, 2011)

Tyson I really dont hope surströmming is the mystery event


----------



## Tyson (Mar 1, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Tyson, as you are unexperienced, if you get surströmming, I really recomend you to open the can outdoors


 
My research tells me that anything that is generally opened under a bucket of water because the smell is so strong should not be taken lightly. I mentioned surströmming to a Swedish co-worker of mine and he gave me the weirdest look.



Shack said:


> Tyson I really dont hope surströmming is the mystery event


 
Well, you did hear me asking for rakfisk right? Now, why in the world would I want rakfisk?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 1, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> There is another weird Swedish dish at 6:50, "Korv med mos och reksalad"



Only truck drivers and other 'rednecks' eats that 

In Swedish it is 'räksallad' but many says 'kräksallad' instead (kräk=pjuke).

Don't get this wrong folks, most Swedish dishes are perfectly normal food... 

BTW Mads, speaking of korv, it is not red as a stoplight as your pölse, that is weird when you are not used to it (as a child, before ~1975 I was, but then new laws about colouring food came).


----------



## Rune (Mar 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming


----------



## Olji (Mar 1, 2011)

Wikipedia said:


> A Japanese study has shown that the smell of a newly opened can of surströmming is the most putrid smell of food in the world, beating similar fermented fish dishes such as the Korean Hongeohoe or Japanese Kusaya.[1]


 
hell yeah


----------



## Rune (Mar 1, 2011)

It´s just foreigners (and Swedes, not knowing better) making fun of this course. For real Swedes ( not necessarily connaisseurs) it´s just a fish with a delicious meat. (And after a couple of seconds you don´t feel the smell).


----------



## Olji (Mar 1, 2011)

had some spanish people over one time and gave them some surströmming..... the kids ran and hid in the car D:


----------



## coinman (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i found a store that stocks Surstömming now! I will try to get a can a.s.a.p. How much do you need? 

This is potent stuff, i got this shipping instructions from a expert  

"Place the can in a good plastic bag. Tape it carefully.
Soak a newspaper and add 5-7 pages around the can.
Place it in one more plastic bag and tape it again carefully.
The day before sending the package (by mail) you put the jar in the freezer.
It is not wrong to isolate the can additional with 5-7 (dry) Journal pages or even more."

Edit: I Now got a can, i will shipp it as soon as i get a address.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks so much Tommy! I got the Surstromming!

http://www.youtube.com/user/WorldCubeAssociation


----------

